# 2017 - Zombie containment lab



## exascale (Jan 3, 2018)

Here is my yard haunt for 2017. I have done a miscellaneous display for the past couple of years but this year I finally came up with a theme. The house was turned into a zombie containment lab with the zombies trying to get out.

My display was somewhat abstract with lighting and sound creating most of the effects. I started putting out props several days leading up to Halloween to tell the story that the house was being transformed/taken over by the zombie containment activities.

The elements:
1. Lighting - Green flood lights in all the windows and 4 DMX controlled LED PARs slowly alternating from yellow to green with the occasional strobe. Leading up to Halloween the green lights in the windows faded on and off slowly to indicate something was building up.

2. Driveway - Lighted signs warning of zombies inside along with a motion activated scoreboard buzzer combined with blinking stage light with radiation symbol gobo.

3. Sidewalk - Motion activated store bought hanging zombie prop and atmosfearfx zombie apocalypse dvd projected in the front window. Also a homemade control panel that appeared to be ripped off the wall was made to flicker via a florescent starter.

4. Front door - An industrial control panel made from plywood and electrical parts (indicator lights, meters, knobs, etc.). When the door bell was rang the store bought electrical box prop mounted on the side of the control panel was triggered along with a strobe light inside the front door.

5. Miscellaneous - Mr. Cool fog machine, a few random severed limbs, 'caution' tape, a 50 gallon blue drum, and some other random warning signs.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Really like this a lot. Nice lighting and the window projection made a great effect. I love how the doorbell triggered the box and strobe! That was awesome!!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Wow, that was well done. I like how you started building interest several days in advance.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Nice work!


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus (May 23, 2012)

Omg, I love what you did with everything. Especially how you can see the zombie hands coming from the windows and the lighting is amazing! Love the prep work on everything. 

Keep up the good work!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Agree with JD - the doorbell trigger is brilliant!


----------



## exascale (Jan 3, 2018)

Thanks everyone! I forgot to mention what I gave our for treat bags.. Since we only get about 20 TOTs, I give out full size candy bars. For the zombie theme, I put them in treat bags along with a zombie sticker and a glow stick (already activated).

I am think I am going to do the same setup for 2018. I am going to add a ZIB zombie breakout chamber and a wiper motor animated zombie or two. Does anyone else have any other suggestions?

Oh and I will hand out these flyers too: https://www.zombiehunters.org/downloads/flyer/ZS_BOB_BW.pdf


----------



## exascale (Jan 3, 2018)

The Zombie Containment lab is back again this year.

I have added a Zombie Containment Unit / Breakout to the display.










I used 12v electric car door poppers instead of pneumatics for the zombie pounding on the sides. I also used a fog machine instead of an air cannon for the gas venting.

Album: https://www.hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=1910

Video is coming soon.


----------



## exascale (Jan 3, 2018)

*2018 Edition*

Here is the video from this year:






The main change is the addition of the zombie containment unit. I also used a garage door opener to have a zombie move towards the patio in front of the window with the zombies inside.


----------



## exascale (Jan 3, 2018)

Here is the Zombie containment unit setup inside the garage:






And here is another video showing the inside of the unit while it is operating:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The breaking glass effect and smoke are wicked cool!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Zowie!! That is wicked cool!!


----------



## bertoshi (Oct 18, 2019)

Wow and more wow's.
This is super cool and the idea of the door poppers instead pneumatics is superb.
Will try those as I'm building or try to build my zcu for this year.


----------

